# W: Space hulk grail



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello all!

Just looking for a space hulk grail objective counter thing to be used in my 40k doubles tournament army.

Got paypal and many other bits and bobs to trade if anyone has a spare

all the best,


----------

